# عالم الفن > عـالم الفن >  فتيات يتعرضن لتحرش جنسي في عمان وتامر حسني يصرخ : يا أمن يا سيكورتي

## الحصن نيوز

<div style="line-height: 20px;" id="storyfullparagraphentete"><h2>وطن-تعرضت مجموعة من الفتيات اللذين تواجدوا في حفلة الفنان المصري تامر حسني التي اقيمت الجمعة في جامعة الشرق الاوسط بالتعاون مع بيبيسي ومجموعة من الشركات الى تحرش جنسي من قبل <span style="font-size: 12pt;"><span style="font-family: tahoma,arial,helvetica,sans-serif;"><span style="font-size: 10pt;">مجموعة من الشباب كانول تواجدوا في مكان الاحتفال .

أكثر...

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

[align=center] 
لا تعليق
تامر بستحق هيك ....
والحضور مستغرب منه انا بس 1200 ... لانه السنه الماضيه في النادي *الارذوكسي*. كان المقاعد كامله ..



<![if !ie]>
Zicooo_10
<![endif]>[/align]

----------


## تحية عسكريه

طبعا الفنان تامر حسني مطرب للشباب وأتمنى انو ما يتكرر هذه المشاكل مع مطربين غيره 

 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------

